# Muy pronto ese chico va a ser abogado (traducción de pronto)



## Gamen

Tenho dificuldades para traducir o advérbio espanhol *"pronto"* para o português.
Poderia usar qualquer destas expressôes: "breve", "em breve", "logo", "em pouco tempo (mais) e "daqui a pouco"?

Minhas dúvidas surgem pelas seguintes questôes:
Em espanhol a expressão "en breve" é muito formal e não muito usada, pelo menos na Argentina.
"Luego" em espanhol significa "depois" em português.

*Muito breve*, esse rapaz vai ser advogado.
*Em breve*, esse rapaz vai ser advogado
*Logo*, esse jovem vai ser advogado.
*Em pouco tempo (mais)*, esse rapaz vai ser advogado.
*Daqui a pouco*, esse rapaz vai ser advogado.

Em espanhol diríamos: 
(Muy) pronto, ese chico va a ser abogado / En breve, ese chico va a ser abogado / En poco tiempo más, ese chico va a ser abogado / Dentro de poco (tiempo) ese chico va a ser abogado.


----------



## Lorena993

A que caberia mais corretamente no contexto, ao meu ver, é justamente o "Logo", mas sem a vírgula. Assim:
*
Logo *esse jovem vai ser advogado. 
ou
*Logo logo *esse jovem vai ser advogado.

Essas formas também seriam comuns:

*Muito breve* esse rapaz vai ser advogado. 
*Em breve* esse rapaz vai ser advogado

*Em pouco tempo *esse rapaz vai ser advogado.

Essa última seria menos comum, não acho que esteja errada, mas soa estranho porque 'daqui a pouco' usamos para situações ainda mais imediatas. Vamos esperar outras opiniões.


----------



## Carfer

Em português de Portugal:



Gamen said:


> Tenho dificuldades para traducir o advérbio espanhol *"pronto"* para o português.
> Poderia usar qualquer destas expressôes: "breve", "em breve", "logo", "em pouco tempo (mais) e "daqui a pouco"?
> 
> Minhas dúvidas surgem pelas seguintes questôes:
> Em espanhol a expressão "en breve" é muito formal e não muito usada, pelo menos na Argentina.
> "Luego" em espanhol significa "depois" em português.
> 
> *Muito em breve*, esse rapaz vai ser advogado.
> *Em breve/dentro em breve*, esse rapaz vai ser advogado
> *Logo*, esse jovem vai ser advogado.
> *Em pouco tempo (mais)*, esse rapaz vai ser advogado.
> *Daqui a pouco/dentro de pouco tempo*, esse rapaz vai ser advogado.
> 
> Em espanhol diríamos:
> (Muy) pronto, ese chico va a ser abogado / En breve, ese chico va a ser abogado / En poco tiempo más, ese chico va a ser abogado / Dentro de poco (tiempo) ese chico va a ser abogado.


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado Carfer.
Em Portugal "logo" também significa "depois" como em espanhol?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Obrigado Carfer.
> Em Portugal "logo" também significa "depois" como em espanhol?



Não, habitualmente significa 'mais tarde'.


----------



## Gamen

Também em espanhol "luego" significa, "mais tarde "(ou depois).

Me levanto y luego me preparo el desayuno. (Levanto-me e logo preparo-me o pequeno almoço) (me preparo /cafe da manhã. Br).
Luego de ducharme, me afeito y me visto. (Logo de tomar um duche, faço a barba -barbeio-me- e visto-me) (me visto - me bearbeio. Br).

Por favor corrigir os meus erros.
Muito obrigado.


----------



## anaczz

Luego de ducharme, me afeito y me visto.
 (Logo de tomar um duche, faço a  barba -barbeio-me- e visto-me) (me visto - me bearbeio. Br).
Depois do banho, faço a barba e visto-me. 
Logo após o banho, faço a barba e visto-me. (Br)
No Brasil, os sentidos mais comuns de logo são: em breve, a seguir, imediatamente, já


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> No Brasil, os sentidos mais comuns de logo são: em breve, a seguir, imediatamente, já



Em Portugal também, claro, mas para que signifique_ 'imediatamente', 'a seguir', 'logo'_ terá de fazer parte de uma locução como _'logo após', 'logo depois', 'logo que', 'logo a seguir', 'logo,logo'_ (neste caso uma forma enfática usada para reforçar a ideia de imediação). Se não fizer, significa _'mais tarde_' no sentido, um tanto vago, de _'em breve_'.


----------



## Gamen

Uma pergunta:
Em Portugal (e no Brasil) se fala o seguinte?

 "Tomar um duche"/ "tomar banho"
"Fazer a barba" (me barbeio), 
"Barbear",
 "Logo que fazer um banho", barbeio-me"


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Uma pergunta:
> Em Portugal (e no Brasil) se fala o seguinte?
> 
> "Tomar um duche"/ "tomar banho"
> "Fazer a barba" (me barbeio),
> "Barbear",
> "Logo que fazer um banho", barbeio-me"



Não se diz _'fazer um banho'_, mas sim _'tomar (um) banho)_'. 
Usos de _'logo que_': '_logo que souber o resultado, telefono-te/ligo-te_', '_logo que saiba o resultado, telefono-te/ligo-te', 'logo que cheguei a casa, telefonei-lhe/liguei-lhe'. 'logo que chego a casa, bebo sempre um copo de água', 'logo que chego a casa, ligo logo o televisor'. _Atenção que _'ligar_' é um falso amigo. Há histórias engraçadíssimas por causa dos mal-entendidos que ocasiona.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal também, claro, mas para que signifique_ 'imediatamente', 'a seguir', 'logo'_ terá de fazer parte de uma locução como _'logo após', 'logo depois', 'logo que', 'logo a seguir', 'logo,logo'_ (neste caso uma forma enfática usada para reforçar a ideia de imediação). Se não fizer, significa _'mais tarde_' no sentido, um tanto vago, de _'em breve_'.


Parece-me que o "logo" português vem mais tarde que o "logo" brasileiro, independente de locuções, percebe?
Por exemplo:

Dê-me esse material; vou fazer isso logo, assim fico livre da tarefa. (no Brasil, começa a fazer o trabalho em seguida; em Portugal, fará o trabalho à tarde, mais tarde, etc.)

Dá  logo o dinheiro pois estou com pressa. (Dá-me imediatamente o dinheiro!)


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Me parece que o "logo" português vem mais tarde que o "logo" brasileiro, independente de locuções, percebe?
> Por exemplo:
> 
> Dê-me esse material; vou fazer isso logo, assim fico livre da tarefa. (no Brasil, começa a fazer o trabalho em seguida; em Portugal, fará o trabalho à tarde, mais tarde, etc.)
> 
> Dá  logo o dinheiro pois estou com pressa. (Dá-me imediatamente o dinheiro!)



Admito que sim e não me passa pela cabeça contestá-la porque você está em muito melhor posição do que eu para abordar ambas as variantes. No entanto, não sei se se a sua percepção do '_logo'_ português não resulta, em frases como essa, do facto de o nosso _'logo'_ não ser aí efectivamente um '_logo'_ isolado mas uma locução implícita. Quero eu dizer, frequentemente nós omitimos, deixamos implícito, que nos referimos a _'logo à tarde', 'logo à noite'. _E isso significa, claro, que você tem razão quando diz que o nosso_ 'logo'_ não é muito imediatista. Aliás, na sua última frase, nós nem usaríamos '_logo_', mas sim_ 'já'_: '_Dá-me já o dinheiro pois estou com pressa' _


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Quero eu dizer, frequentemente nós omitimos, deixamos implícito, que nos referimos a _'logo à tarde', 'logo à noite'._


Percebo! Talvez o fato de a locução estar geralmente implícita não fosse evidente para os meus ancestrais  brasileiros,  assim como não o era para mim, e por isso acabou por ocorrer essa ligeira mudança de sentido, não é?


----------



## Gamen

Em espanhol o "luego" também vem mais tarde do que o "logo" brasileiro. Significa "depois", mas não "em seguida".
Acho que o significado do nosso "luego" é similar ao "logo" de Portugal.


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Percebo! Talvez o fato de a locução estar geralmente implícita não fosse evidente para os meus ancestrais  brasileiros,  assim como não o era para mim, e por isso acabou por ocorrer essa ligeira mudança de sentido, não é?


Mais um aspecto que varia com a região, mesmo em Portugal. Aqui na minha região o "logo" pode, curiosamente, ser usado como "já", mas também pode significar depois, algum tempo depois, logo à tarde, à noite, outro dia. Pode depender até da forma como é dito, da posição na frase, do contexto...
- Faz já isso!
R: Epá, deixa-me em paz, logo faço! (faço depois, faço quando me apetecer).
ou
R: Tens razão, faço logo isso/vou fazer logo, pra depois ficar descansado. (faço já)

Quando saí do Alentejo é que comecei também a usar expressões como "combinamos para logo?", "logo à tarde vamos passear", etc..


----------

